# 94 altima troubles



## jrl02400 (Feb 26, 2004)

I have a 94 altima that is giving me troubles. any help would be great. First of all it idles extremely rough, the car shakes front and back giving a shiatsu massage to anyone in the car, while this is going on the exhaust pulsates and the electrical system, specifically the lights on the stereo, dash etc pulsate. Sometimes the idle is so bad that if I take my foot off the brake the car lunges forward repetedly. It also has poor acceleration and gas milage. any ideas?
thanks, jrl02400


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

It could be a number of things, but these would be the things I'd check:

1) O2 sensor could be bad
2) Fuel filter could be bad
3) Throttle body could be dirty


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Well the rough shaking could either be caused from motor mounts or the low idle. What RPM is the car ideling at. From there I would adjust the idle up using the idle control arm to bring it to about 800. The stereo and dash could be pulsating from an energy loss. The alternator might be bad. Check the serpentine belt to make sure it is still tight. Do you have a large stereo system?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It probably needs a tune up. First replace the spark plugs, distributor cap, and rotor. Also while your in the distributor and take a look to see if it is oily inside. Second replace the fuel and air filters. Last check the resistance of the plug wires and make sure that the terminal connectors are not corroded or broken.

Troy


----------

